# Converting Muck Cart into Push Sprayer



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

So i decided to the DIY route on this build. So far im 499.92 into the build....only thing left to get are some shut off valves, hose and a few fittings. So im assuming total cost wfor the build would be around 540 more or less. Working on getting the tank mounted now....should be interesting


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Enjoy the build! I had fun building my drop in sprayer, looks like you have all of the exact same components I used.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

crussell said:


> Enjoy the build! I had fun building my drop in sprayer, looks like you have all of the exact same components I used.


Is that the lesco drop in sprayer?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Tank comes with 4 screw inserts on the bottom....good way to support the tank from moving around....will still need to support the top with a tie down of some sort.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I like it. Very similar to what I did


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Gotboost15psi said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy the build! I had fun building my drop in sprayer, looks like you have all of the exact same components I used.
> ...


I built mine for a 120# Spyker but used the same 12 gallon tank you have. Here's my build


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

crussell said:


> Gotboost15psi said:
> 
> 
> > crussell said:
> ...


Awesome man....turns out cheaper for you since you already have a roller


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@Gotboost15psi Yes but I bought the Spyker at the same time so I really got hit hard.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

crussell said:


> @Gotboost15psi Yes but I bought the Spyker at the same time so I really got hit hard.


Do you have any issues with balancing once its filled up?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope! That was a concern I had, but I've filled it to the top for my Baseball Field project and it handles just fine.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like it will be very nice once everything is together and your center of gravity will be low which is a real plus. I would have upgraded to the 5.5GPM pump as it will give you more flexibility down the road if need be. That's what I had to do with mine just FYI.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looks like it will be very nice once everything is together and your center of gravity will be low which is a real plus. I would have upgraded to the 5.5GPM pump as it will give you more flexibility down the road if need be. That's what I had to do with mine just FYI.


 i was trying to keep the cost low by getting what would work. Dont think i will be upgrading as i only have a 1/4 acre of lawn. Ill be running a 3 nozzle setup which I thought would be plenty? I have 3 Teejet Turbo Induction Flat Spray Tip and 3 Teejet AIC Air Induction Flat Spray Tip & Cap. That 3GPM pump is still new in the box so I may end up returning it and going larger if anything.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Most recent completed project...im a car and lawn junky.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Gotboost15psi I have been out of the BMW game a while. M60 swap?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Reel Low Dad said:


> @Gotboost15psi I have been out of the BMW game a while. M60 swap?


Cool man its S52 3.2L engine.....what did you have?


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

So i had to extend the frame so that i could bolt down all 4 screws on the bottom of the tank


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Just got done tig welding adjustable boom mount


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure if i want that battery up top.....it does add weight when supporting the cart with the handle bars


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Relocated the baytery down below....feel much better about that


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

@Gotboost15psi how are you liking this unit? Does it feel sturdy and well-balanced? Anything you would do differently or don't like about it?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Spraying a quarter acre I might be tempted to go with a 2 nozzle setup. Fan tips normally go with 20 inch spacing so you will be at around 48 inches of coverage. It will get into tighter spaces much easier. However if you go with 3 nozzles I'd add a on/off valve right before the nozzle bodies. That way you can turn them off as needed. It's very convenient for going around the edge of the things like a house or driveway, mulch bed, etc.

Adding a spray gun? Breakaway boom? Breakaway boom with an off nozzle is great tight spaces.

Digging the project.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

this project was actually completed and a new topic was created. Here is the link

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7829

It works great and i love using it weekly. Im currently spoon feeding my lawn with liquid lawn and kelp4less extreme blend. I ended up moving the wheels towards the center of the cart to balance it out under load. I also changed the push button to a toggle switch. Found the push button to be difficult to hold while pushing. With the switch i have better control over the sprayer. i ended up going with a 2 nozzle setup which turned to be plenty.

Picture of my lawn taken about 2 weeks ago


----------

